# Sigs gone again?



## rockstar99 (Jan 7, 2010)

google chrome isnt loading gbatemp and im using firefox and cant see the sigs are they gone again?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

No, they show up for me normally on Firefox.


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 7, 2010)

Well I'm using Firefox right now and can see the sigs perfectly


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 7, 2010)

I can see MegaAce's sig but not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



can you guys see mine?


----------



## thegame07 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> I can see MegaAce's sig but not mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I can see it.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe the signature isn't saved in your cache.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 7, 2010)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> Maybe the signature isn't saved in your cache.



Maybe he should try clearing his cache in fact.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 7, 2010)

Try pressing ctrl + F5 and see if that helps.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 7, 2010)

did you block GBAtemp picture uploads in adBlock maybe?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> did you block GBAtemp picture uploads in adBlock maybe?


Nope, just your posts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/joke]

Any other browsers you can test with it?


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 7, 2010)

or maybe he's so happy about his new sig and wanted some attention?


----------



## zuron7 (Jan 7, 2010)

One thing stop using so many browsers and stick to one.


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 18, 2010)

Have they gone again?!  Mine seems to be missing


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 18, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> Have they gone again?!  Mine seems to be missing


Yours does not show up. Try creating it again.


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2010)

sigs don't appear unless you are logged in.
if you use another browser they wont show up since you need to log in first


----------



## Eon-Rider (Jan 18, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> Have they gone again?!  Mine seems to be missing


Yours does seem to be missing. I had to re-add my signature last night but I'm not sure if that was because I forgot to do it since the hacking or not.


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 18, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> sigs don't appear unless you are logged in.
> if you use another browser they wont show up since you need to log in first




Say Wut !? I'm  LOGGED in and posting on the forum lol I see others Just not mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Meh now it's going to take a while to re do mine it had links using tiny/snip url's to all my reviews!


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 18, 2010)

Can someone tell me the EXACT number of characters limit of a signature!?

I recreated my Signature as it was before with links to my reviews and it STILL says its too long?!

It fitted before but not now!?


----------



## Langin (Jan 18, 2010)

I can see youre sig Kobykaan and I can see mine too!(safari)


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 18, 2010)

They also don't show up if you've set 'Do you wish to view members signatures when reading topics?' to No in your 'Board Settings' (which I have)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 7, 2010)

google chrome isnt loading gbatemp and im using firefox and cant see the sigs are they gone again?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 18, 2010)

For the record, I still wish I could put in what I had not long before they went down. (It wasn't me that hacked, honestly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








)

At least I can keep the banner.


----------



## kobykaan (Jan 18, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> They also don't show up if you've set 'Do you wish to view members signatures when reading topics?' to No in your 'Board Settings' (which I have)









as you can see mine is set to show them ...mine was missing and when trying to re add it ...I can only add about 2 lines of text and that's it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





@Soma Cruz I can see where I put temporary signature etc before that there was NOTHING at all or even anything to edit in the settings for edit signature it was completely blank!


----------



## Langin (Jan 20, 2010)

kobykaan said:
			
		

> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats... weird!


----------

